# Bell Tree Directs - Info and Archive



## Justin

Every once in a while, we release a new Bell Tree Direct in The Bulletin Board when we have a few significant announcements to make on site additions and changes. This can include new collectibles, rule changes, new events, visual updates, new features, staff changes, and more. Restocks in the Shop often coincide with these as well.

*Frequently Asked Questions*

*How often are Bell Tree Directs released? When is the next one?*
There's no predetermined schedule for Bell Tree Directs. We release them when we feel we have either one or two significant changes, or many minor changes worthy of announcing at once. There are definitely trends in frequency and timing though, check the archive to get a general idea.

*Are Bell Tree Directs announced in advance?*
Some are announced days or hours in advance, while others are just released without notice. We generally determine this based on significance of the announcements, and how confident we are about committing to a specific date/time.

*Do Shop restocks come alongside Bell Tree Directs?*
Restocks in the forum shop often coincide with Bell Tree Directs, but this is not a guarantee.

*Archive*

Here's a handy archive covering every Bell Tree Direct since its creation in 2013:




_

Even More Modern Animal Crossing Avatars
Introducing Fruit Collectibles (Starting with Pear)
October's Monthly Birthstone (Opal)
[Cycling] Prefix in Villager Trading Plaza
Shop Restocking
_


_

Something Spooky in the Air
Coming Soon in November: Pokemon League
Modern Special Character AC Avatars
Self-Serve Thread Closing in Trading Boards
Monthly Birthstones Reminder
The Second Fruit Collectible (Orange)
Housekeeping
_


_

2,500,000 Posts!
Modern Villager and Special Character AC Avatars
Self-Serve Thread Closing in More Boards
March Birthstone (Finally!)
The Third Fruit Collectible (Cherry)
Prefixes in TBT Marketplace
Rules Update
Big Summer Blowout!
Retiring Staff
_


_

Celebrating One Year of New Leaf
The Fourth Fruit Collectible (Peach)
I heard there's games this week or something?
A quick word on Post Count
Mario Kart Monday!
Would you like some murder in your TBT?
June Birthstone (Pearl)
Staff Applications (Almost)
Wi-Fi Feedback Changes
Updated Rules & Guidelines
New Posts Links
3,000,000 3,100,000 Posts!
_


_

We're doing a... podcast? What?!
TBT Beach Party 2014 Winners!
Two New Summer Collectibles in the Shop
Monthly Birthstones HD Remastered Remix Game of the Year Edition
User Profile Visual Makeover
Avatars in Boards!
RESTOCK!!!
TBT Undercover
3,750,000 Posts!
_


_

The Bulletin Board Returns
Loungers Build Treehouse, Tear Down Watercooler
Coming Soon, The Bell Tree Fair 2014: Celebrating Ten Years of The Bell Tree
Multi-Shop
New AC Avatars
The Bell Tree Podcast Episode Two
We're on Twitter... again!
Restock
2spooky4me
_


_

Thumbs Up! We Have a Thumbs Up!
Gyroids Emoticons Return
10 Year Collectible
Bell Tree Podcast Episode Three
A Visible Announcement
TBT Going-ons
New Official TBT Sticker
A Very Merry Restock
_


_

The Big Red Apple
The Big Red Toy Hammer
Staff Retirement
Staff Applications
New Shop: Booker's Corrections
TBT Rules & Guidelines Update
Animal Crossing World
The Museum Change
Proposed TBT Marketplace Change
Two More Board Reorganizations
Five Million Posts!
_


_

The Bell Tree Fire Festival
Apple Restocks
The Big Red Toy Hammer Raffle
Staff Applications
_


_

A Bid Farewell
The Bell Tree Spooktacular
Halloween Collectibles
Fruit Restocks
PM Mailboxes Feature Update
The One Million Bell Giveaway
Wi-Fi Rating Feature Update
Follow and Like Us!
_


_

Animal Crossing amiibo Card Trading
Universal Trade Bumping Rules
MMMM... TASTY CAKE!
Open Your Wallets
Shop Restock
_


_

Contact the Staff Board
Expanded Collectible Lineup
Staff Reorganization
Staff Applications
Leif moves into town!
Trading Board Reorganization
New Member Currency
Gender Profile Option
My Nintendo & Download Codes Update
_


_

New Staff
Retiring Staff
Seashells Now Available
Introducing TBT Discord Chat Room
Revealing The Next Flower Collectibles
E3 2016 Approaches!
_


_

Character Collectible Redesign
Staff Changes
Big Bell Giveaway
New Leif Character Collectible
Hybrid Flower Collectibles
Shop Restock
E3 2017
Minor Rules Updates
What's Next for TBT
_


_

Seashells For Long-term Members
Discord Rules and Updates
Introducing Bell Tree Weeks
The First Week Is...
"Looking For" Threads Now Allowed
Two-Factor Authentication Login
Closing Threads In All Trading Boards
Site Downtime Bells
_


_

Villager Week: Halloween Edition
Staff Changes
Instant Name Change Item
100,000 Members Bell Giveaway
What's Next For TBT
_


----------



## Horus

You forgot the night theme one


----------



## Heyden

super innovative jubs


----------



## f11

Oops I missed 2 2015 ones


----------



## Nightmares

Coolio


----------



## jiny

awesome

- - - Post Merge - - -

now i can read the ones i missed when i wasn't on here lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok, but where's the bonus tbt link and restock to celebrate this thread's creation?


----------



## Trundle

DAE new mods XD?


----------



## uwuzumakii

This should be stickied and updated frequently.

- - - Post Merge - - -

o wait it is


----------



## Lana333

Thanks a lot for sharing that informative and useful post.


----------



## Snowesque

It seems this thread is in need of updating if I'm correct?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Snowesque said:


> It seems this thread is in need of updating if I'm correct?



I agree. They didn’t have the 2017 direct or either 2018 directs archived.


----------



## Snowesque

Thank you for updating the post and all the work you guys do!


----------



## Snowesque

Needs the Fakemon week !! 

Also, so this isn't an entirely pointless comment; was the Fakemon thread removed entirely?
I know it's done with, but it'd be cool to see an archive of that for memories sake.


----------



## LambdaDelta

it's still in the pokemon center subforum, just not stickied anymore

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?460157-Create-a-Fak%E9mon-Pok%E9mon-Week


----------



## Snowesque

*LambdaDelta *
Great, thanks for letting me know!


----------

